# Newbie!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello, my name is Mildred and I am new to brewed coffee. I have been lurking on the brewed coffee threads for at least 2 hours and have decided to take the plunge - or should that be pour?

I have taken delivery of a Kalita Wave metal thing, filter papers, a glass jug, and a Stag kettle, and I think I have a grinder that will do. It is a Monolith conical. If that one won't do I expect I can locate another one somewhere at the back of the cupboard.

I expect you are going to suggest I get scales next. Well, I have some that will do the job. I also have beans. In fact I have everything, except the knowledge of what on earth I do next!

Any tips welcome. Where to begin would be a big help. If you could just point me in the direction of 'what to do and when to do it' thread then I will be away (and setting up my coffee shop before you know it).


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome to the Freshness of Brewed


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Awesome, now the real fun begins! Start at 60g/litre - so 15g coffee and 250ml water - aiming to get done in 2.5 to 3 minutes.

Everyone will have a recipe they swear is the best but ultimately you just have to find something that works for you. Start with pouring 50g water over the coffee. Wait 30 seconds and then slowly pour over another 50g, then wait another 30 seconds, another 50g water, then after another 30 seconds, the remaining 100g water.

Preheat your pouring kettle or even boiling water will lose tonnes of heat when you transfer to the pouring kettle. Resist the temptation to rinse coffee grounds off the paper while you pour. Kalita papers don't need pre-rinsing in our experience.

If brew is really slow, grind coarser, if it's really fast, then grind finer.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Chop your beans finely. Put them in a damp paper whatsit that you've put in the wide topped metal thingy.

Add water from the watering can doings.

Probably best to have some sort of container underneath to catch the brown stuff when it falls out.

Happy to help


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Well far be it from me to take advantage of an ignorant newbie to the coffee scene .......... I'll give scrap value on the other now obsolete tackle cluttering up the kitchen and by way of a gesture, that bearing press, post mark seal punch thingy recently acquired ow's a fiver sound ...........

.......... answers on a post card please......... although it is beyond the watershed ....

Jon.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mildred, well I never..









Tricky road this one.. Before you know it you'll have a Chemex, AeroPress and maybe a syphon (syphon's are fun!)


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You have no hope of making tasty brewed coffee without a bamboo stirrer. So sorry...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> You have no hope of making tasty brewed coffee without a bamboo stirrer. So sorry...


Phew! We've got one! The de-luxe hanging version.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Phew! We've got one! The de-luxe hanging version.


AHhh the little peoples part structured wig wam, are they going on vacation........... Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm going in . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It was a little slow, around 4m. Just made the grind coarser and boiling the kettle again.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It tasted quite nice though . . . thank you @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Another go . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Beans out the freezer (they were hiding, I thought all the RM had gone)!










Still slightly over 4m


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Right, we got down to about 3m15s on the final attempt.










I am drinking it now and am not as keen as the 2nd brew. This one seems watery and has a funny aftertaste. Bleugh!

We've wound the grinder back half a turn to where were were and will try again later. I am enjoying the process and the taste is much better than I imagined.

I am still not sure when to whisk


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Right, we got down to about 3m15s on the final attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whisk ???? ..... Is that some type of jig you do during the brewing phase to appease the bean God's.

Jon.


----------



## chuffer75 (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow, some fantastic info on this page, will be reading over again when I have more time.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I know why you are getting odd tastes...it's because you are using the wrong cups, whole new set required for brewed









(plus also aforementioned chemex, V60, clever, multiple filter machines all of which can be ordered at the same time to save on postage







)

John (sitting here with a cup of March's LSOL from a V60 waiting for the L2 to warm up, I really don't have problem...I can stop anytime I like..)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

johnealey said:


> I know why you are getting odd tastes...it's because you are using the wrong cups, whole new set required for brewed


I knew it!!



> (plus also aforementioned chemex, V60, clever, multiple filter machines all of which can be ordered at the same time to save on postage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course! It would be daft not to!



> John (sitting here with a cup of March's LSOL from a V60 waiting for the L2 to warm up, I really don't have problem...I can stop anytime I like..)


I feel SO under-equipped, I really do


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey Mildred, from those slurry pics the grind looks a little fine to me. It's important not to pour too quickly, you want the water to pour vertically out of the kettle rather than arc out (if you know what I mean), definitely takes a little while to get the technique down so don't be too concerned if it doesn't taste quite right yet..!

I use @MWJB 's technique (on a V60 but I imagine it would work fine with the Kalita (I'm sure someone will let me know if I'm wrong though







)) which is -

14.5 grams / 240ml

30ml in, little stir, leave for 30 seconds

then 35ml every 20 seconds, so -

30 secs pour to 65ml

50 secs pour to 100ml

1.10 pour to 135ml

1.30 pour to 170ml

1.50 pour to 205ml

2.10 final pour to 240ml

Dry bed around 3.15

Each pour (apart from the initial 30g bloom) should take 10 seconds, so it'll be 10 second pour, 10 second wait, 10 second pour, 10 second wait, etc.

What I found really helpful with this technique is that it helps you gauge if you're pouring too quickly... I was and it was resulting in quite mediocre brews... :/

I've got this at the mo for pourover and it's fantastic!

https://departmentofcoffee.com/shop/juice-box-filter

Good luck!!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I feel SO under-equipped, I really do


Don't you dare think it, I'm sure you're perfect just as you are!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> Hey Mildred, from those slurry pics the grind looks a little fine to me. It's important not to pour too quickly, you want the water to pour vertically out of the kettle rather than arc out (if you know what I mean), definitely takes a little while to get the technique down so don't be too concerned if it doesn't taste quite right yet..!
> 
> I use @MWJB 's technique (on a V60 but I imagine it would work fine with the Kalita (I'm sure someone will let me know if I'm wrong though
> 
> ...


At the same grind setting that you would use for this V60 method, bloom the same but pour 70g every 40s for Kalita Wave of the same weights (might be easier to extend the bloom to 40s too for more intuitive intervals). First pour is a spiral, 2nd & 3rd straight down middle with a swirl after fill.


----------



## Donegali (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome to the journey, I will be watching this thread with interest as I too have just started my brewed journey, although I have a feeling you are slightly better equipped than myself!


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Seen the Scott Rao method yet?

It's so simple it almost takes the fun out of it lol.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Benjijames28 said:


> Seen the Scott Rao method yet?
> 
> It's so simple it almost takes the fun out of it lol.


I have to say, yes it takes the theatre out of the process, and yes it works for me.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I will go check that out now


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

+2


----------

